# barry's tricopherous



## ob815 (Nov 28, 2010)

barry's tricopherous new york  first one i've come across for barry's are these common or have any value?


----------



## ob815 (Nov 28, 2010)

barry's


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 29, 2010)

They're fairly common, even the pontil ones are only about $15-25


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 29, 2010)

Very common.  I think yours is machine made which would be worth only a coupla bucks.


----------

